# ARDALES Internet



## bbobandannie (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry if this is covered elsewhere. I am looking to move to a house just outside Ardales soon. Everything is perfect except there is no phone line. There is however good line of site to several transmitters. Can anyone recommend a decent internet solution. The Iberbanda WIMAX coverage chart shows the house as being covered. is this a decent solution for IPTV and internet connection?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bbobandannie said:


> Sorry if this is covered elsewhere. I am looking to move to a house just outside Ardales soon. Everything is perfect except there is no phone line. There is however good line of site to several transmitters. Can anyone recommend a decent internet solution. The Iberbanda WIMAX coverage chart shows the house as being covered. is this a decent solution for IPTV and internet connection?


I don't know where you are or who they are but our local WiMax provider can give us up to 20Mb/s which is more than enough for IPTv


----------



## bbobandannie (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks. Ardales, north of Malaga is rural but there is a wimax antenna in view. If it works at these kinds of speeds it could be okay. Does it slow down a lot though, or are the quoted speeds pretty stable, in your area?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Very stable with no cap on data download - but then every company is different.


----------



## bbobandannie (Mar 19, 2015)

Well its definitely a start. The web site shows it as in a good reception area (though if the usual UK mobile coverage maps are anything to go by that means nothing) and I think one of the masts I can see across the hill is Iberbanda, I will get them to come and do a reception test


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

You could try Eurona telecom, Conecta4 - Internet y telefonia VoIP para la Provincia de Malaga, they have an office in Alhaurin El Grande.
We have used them for several years and they have been fine, not perfect but better than some others we have tried. We are much further down the valley than you, but they do cover quite large areas of rural Malaga and maybe Ardales?
We have 3mB plus VOIP phone for 18€ a month. They also have other packages with higher speeds etc.


----------

